# Shtypi dhe politika > Votime dhe sondazhe >  Me mire beqar/e apo i/e martuar?!

## brooklyn2007

Ca mendimi keni, ia vlen me u martuar apo me mire beqo?!  :shkelje syri:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

me mire i/e lidhur, martese apo jo, te jesh e lidhur eshte bukur  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## mia@

Cdo gje ne kohen e vet.

----------


## IL__SANTO

Kur te provoj edhe martesen do pergjigjem se momentalisht sdi cte them.   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Tironcja_BLN

une votova per martes esht gje e buku kur je i ri kur plakesh e leje hahahaha...po beqar kena lind tani nuk do vdesim dhe beqar hahaha
athere njerez MARTES

----------


## Force-Intruder

Beqar per ca kohe... se per tere jeten....  :perqeshje:

----------


## mia@

> Kur te provoj edhe martesen do pergjigjem se momentalisht sdi cte them.


Nuk e di sa je ti,por pa mbushur te pakten 30 ,mos u marto.Shijo jeten e beqarise.

----------


## IL__SANTO

> Nuk e di sa je ti,por pa mbushur te pakten 30 ,mos u marto.Shijo jeten e beqarise.


Sapo i hodha mbas kraheve te 30.    :buzeqeshje: 

Jam duke planifikuar Martesen.   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## mia@

> Sapo i hodha mbas kraheve te 30.   
> 
> Jam duke planifikuar Martesen.


Do e hame nga nje llokume se shpejti me duket. :buzeqeshje: 
P.S Une i dua me arra.

----------


## IL__SANTO

> Do e hame nga nje llokume se shpejti me duket.
> P.S Une i dua me arra.


Nuk diskutohet por nuk dihet kur.Me mungon vetem 1 detaj i vogel. NUSJA.    :perqeshje:

----------


## Hard_Style

*..Beqar* - do te thot i lir , jo i perqendrum dikund tjeter, jo  i varur , jo me ngarkes , me barr, jo i dsitancum, ma pak gajle ..thejsht i qet i lir .... :Lulja3:

----------


## white-knight

Varet, nuk ka percaktim keshtu qe po votoj per alternativen e trete.

----------


## Inteligjentja

To put it in Cakshiris's words:" Ka lezet te rrije njeriu beqar per ca kohe...Po per ca kohe ama se perngahera...te merr lumi!" :PPPP

----------


## TikTak

si jeni ju peplla sikur gjith diten shikjoni bardh e zi. futni pak kolor hahahahahahahaha

bashjetese osht ma mir

----------


## Inteligjentja

> si jeni ju peplla sikur gjith diten shikjoni bardh e zi. futni pak kolor hahahahahahahaha
> 
> bashjetese osht ma mir


Bashkjetesa no o status tiko! :P

----------


## TikTak

osht single e moderume hahahahahaha

----------


## Milkway

> To put it in Cakshiris's words:" Ka lezet te rrije njeriu beqar per ca kohe...Po per ca kohe ama se perngahera...te merr lumi!" :PPPP


Jo veq lumi po edhe liqeni me gjith deti  :Lulja3: 

Mas miri mu martu 22 vjet edhe mu knaq me nuse:P

----------


## saura

> Nuk diskutohet por nuk dihet kur.Me mungon vetem 1 detaj i vogel. NUSJA.


e di si o bo ti se njona nga keto te ngelmet ne nje kohe qe tha ,i kom te gjitha mobiljet ,pajen ,me mungon vetem burri hahaha

----------


## IL__SANTO

> e di si o bo ti se njona nga keto te ngelmet ne nje kohe qe tha ,i kom te gjitha mobiljet ,pajen ,me mungon vetem burri hahaha


Nga halli aman.    :perqeshje:

----------


## saura

> si jeni ju peplla sikur gjith diten shikjoni bardh e zi. futni pak kolor hahahahahahahaha
> 
> bashjetese osht ma mir


Ta mbeshtes menimin ,qe kur te marroi ndahesh kollaj pa detyrime ,pse me bo te pasur avokatet kot ,kur mund ti hajme vete ato leku ,si thu tiko?

----------

